
Famous Russian hacker Kris Kaspersky passed away - afiskon
http://www.dropzone.com/cgi-bin/forum/gforum.cgi?post=4835689;sb=post_latest_reply;so=ASC;forum_view=forum_view_collapsed;guest=226471785
======
saycheese
This is not Kaspersky Lab's Antivirus creator Eugene Kaspersky.

~~~
zzrg
Thanks. Probably most people will assume that's who it was, as I don't know
any other famous Kasperskys.

~~~
phusion
Yeah, first response was "oh, Putin didn't like something they did and he
'died' "

------
afiskon
More links (in Russian):
[http://rsdn.org/forum/life/6717583](http://rsdn.org/forum/life/6717583) \+
[https://xakep.ru/2017/03/07/kris-kasperski-
rip/](https://xakep.ru/2017/03/07/kris-kasperski-rip/)

Wiki page about Kris
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kris_Kaspersky](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kris_Kaspersky)

------
agumonkey
skydive incident... and John Peterson (PL)
[https://twitter.com/PhilipWadler/status/839134370854227970](https://twitter.com/PhilipWadler/status/839134370854227970)
climbing incident ...

------
clueless123
From the article: "He was flying above his skill level"

~~~
willglynn
Also from that comment:

> I hope he recovers, but to say it for the 10,000th time, if anyone tells you
> you need to cool it and you are being sketch, listen! You were probably
> sketch long before anyone actually said anything.

Skydiving has some formal rules, both from the FAA and the USPA, but there is
a _lot_ more institutional knowledge passed along through informal channels.

Experienced jumpers commonly see something, recognize it as an issue, and talk
with the person about it, even without being in a position of authority. If
drop zone staff sees something sketchy, they'll talk to the jumper in much the
same way. Safety is usually treated as an educational problem, with informed
opinions (usually) staying well inside the box of what's permitted by the
rules.

If you're a skydiver, listen to your peers. They are an important part of the
skydiving safety picture.

------
tallanvor
The title says he was famous, but what was he known for?

~~~
viach
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kris_Kaspersky](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kris_Kaspersky)

------
lfx
RIP.

